# Lusso Oro wax Gsi Astra.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Today was great fun.....

Had my mate Nick down who had said his Gsi had badly swirled and would i be able to give it a detail......I was more than keen because i have also just received a Lusso kit from a friend in the States and so the two were hand in hand...

Products used today were all 3m and not many photos as the weather was freezing outside and wanted to get in garage asap....

Some panels..



















Front passenger wing after correction and bonnet untouched..










and some photos during correction




























Correction rear nearside before










and after










Front door corrected and rear not..










The next stage i used a new product to me called Lusso revitalising creme.

A guy in the States had told me about this little goldmine and he agreed to send me some over in exchange for some bits i had.



















I must admit that i was unsure about this product as it is not one of the better known products in the uk but after hearing how good it was i had to try it. This cleanser has really really impressed me...It was easy to apply and remove , i found that it did not dry out even with my halogen lamps on it and the finish it left was superb......It also had a nice thick consistency and really seemed to oil the paintwork well aswell as leaving what i would call a squeaky clean surface...

After the whole car was cleansed i then used the Lusso Oro wax....










This is the technical behind Oro..

Lusso Oro is a handcafted blend of four different waxes, each one integral to the formula. We start with #1 Brazilian Carnauba, which is super refined for the best clarity, then we add two different Montan waxes imported from Germany and a micro-crystaline wax refined here in the United States. We also use a unique resin to help the wax bond to the painted surface. A special oil system keeps the wax in suspension, without drying or setting up too quickly. This lets you work the wax into the paint, without the panic of trying to remove the excess wax in a hurry. These four waxes blend to create a fabric of wax, stronger than any one wax alone, which gives Lusso Oro the protection and depth of shine unlike any other wax.

The wax has a beautiful consistency and with the packaging would be easily sold in an upmarket Clarins boutique in Paris

After applying the wax and removing with absolute ease the finish was just simply stunning to me....This Astra looked superb and i think we were both very impressed at the depth the wax gave aswell as the wetness aswell...The other nice thing was that i actually missed a bit across the front bumper and had to remove it after i had treated all the sills with aerospace 303 and it just wiped off without being concreted on...

The whole car was then black wowed (half and half shot)










glass was then cleaned , wheels jetsealed and tyres dressed with z***l tyre , zorst cleaned with autosol , and lastly detail brushed..

THE RESULTS


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmm...Gorgous.

:thumb:


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very wet and gloss. Tons of depth........as usual.
I'm Googling "Lusso" as soon as I post this!

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yup gorgeous, excelled again Marc :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks nice :thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

lovely wet gloss


----------



## DTAILA (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice recovery! Thats an awesome colour. What 3M products and buffing pads did you use?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

wow nice work great to see that Lusso is finally over there ...:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a beautifully wet finish 

What is the durability of Lusso Oro supposed to be like?

I have just found the link if any one is interested: here


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

DTAILA said:


> Nice recovery! Thats an awesome colour. What 3M products and buffing pads did you use?


fast cut plus and 80349...sonus fx1 and 2 and bonnet and roof 3m waffle pad and ultrafina.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic results :thumb:


----------



## DTAILA (Mar 28, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> fast cut plus and 80349...sonus fx1 and 2 and bonnet and roof 3m waffle pad and ultrafina.


Thanks. Ive only used the ultrafina & ultrafina waffle out of your list but with pleasing results.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

DTAILA said:


> Thanks. Ive only used the ultrafina & ultrafina waffle out of your list but with pleasing results.


Mine are on the way!!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I just got the ultrafina in on Thursday.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

justin30513 said:


> Mine are on the way!!!


Justin, how much did that run you? Ultrafina is available here for $29.95


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Marc, nice detail!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

Hard to tell the difference between the finish in this car vs yours or some of the other cars with the same color. They all look great!

What are your opinions about how they look in person?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work as usual marc. Never heard of that wax before. Any uk importers?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I really dont know if there are any uk resellers to be honest.....i suppose i could find out or even google it.....

To be honest i always find it really difficult to tell a massive difference is the prep and rotary work is done properly because i think this lays the foundation... Sometimes i can tell the difference with the depth down the car park when i look in the panels which is why i always try and stay in the same spot as i know what it should look like.....

The thing that impressed me with Lusso was the depth was about the same as when my car was first done and it looked fantastic and wet which i liked but i have to be honest i have no idea what the durability will be like although perusing forums in the states some people are saying its very good...

I just liked the idea of trying it as i hadnt heard of it until about 2 months ago and the fact it has its own precleanse aswell swayed me to try it...


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont think there is much difference in the high end waxes really, as long as you get the machine polishing right.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

tdekany said:


> Justin, how much did that run you? Ultrafina is available here for $29.95


I got that kit for 89.00USD including shipping. I thought it was a deal!


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> I dont think there is much difference in the high end waxes really, as long as you get the machine polishing right.


I totally agree. All depth and gloss SHOULD be apparent during the polishing stages. Now, I have seen the benefits of high end waxes after this. Enhancing is the way I approach it.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

where are they selling it in the states.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

pyiu said:


> where are they selling it in the states.


I've got some here.......
http://secure.terrysautopaint.com/browse.php?categoryID=88

This place has tons of stuff!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I actally got mine from Phil at Detailers Domain who is a top guy....Thanks to Paul for putting me onto him and thanks to Phil for getting it to me so quickly..

http://www.detailersdomain.com/


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

yes there the uk stockits,but looks like they export from the us, maybe a opening here for one of our traders.....never ceases to amaze me the amount of products out there, keep finding new ones all the time.

how much did you pay marc.......are they import friendly???


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I thought Phil was talking about the 3M products!!!!

I'm finding really quickly that Phil and detailers domain is top notch!!!

Hard to find these days!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Mark


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive Marc! excellent work!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Marc (not hijacking the thread) but here are some beading pics for everyone.

My Audi was cleaned up Wednesday (so its been out there for 5 days.)

It's a daily driver, sits outside 24/7, and it has rained and snowed for the last 5 days here....

Poor car sitting outside:








Beading on the hood with LUSSO ORO:








































Beading on the roof with LUSSO ORO:








Beading on the trunk with LUSSO ORO:








Beading on the front fender with LUSSO ORO:
















Beading with ice with LUSSO ORO:








Beading on the rear with LUSSO ORO:
















Beading on the door with LUSSO ORO:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

more night shots of the beading....


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice winter beading shots.
How is the durability of this wax?
The Audi looks sweet on those BBS CH's


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

vxrmarc said:


> I really dont know if there are any uk resellers to be honest.....


Oh I think there could be one :thumb:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

I love the Astra GSI (or Astra G OPC over here)!


Great detail as always! :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job and write up Marc. I'm assuming you have more wax tubs than the suppliers by now


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

from what i read on Autopia this is an 'old skool' product that has been around a long time, and isnt even talked about much over there.... There are some C&B's by a couple of people wgo use it regularly.

Looks great Mark, by the way. That colour really looks stunning when machined and finished that well :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great results mate !!
What about the sheeting of Lusso Oro?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Marc. What is the beading like and what wax would you compare it to? Very nice by the way!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ronnie i cant comment on the beading because for once it wasnr raining...

To be honest i have to be really honest i have no idea what the durability is like because i dont listen to others on what they have as for one i dont ever know if the surface has been prepared correctly to allow the wax to bond properly , i dont know how many washes the cars have per week etc , get my picture........

What i can say and to be honest i wasnt expecting such a good result but it gave me a better result than i would have expected as per price ......

The car looked really really good and the depth was fantastic and would like to have seen it on black really.....

I think for the price it really has to be tried...(from someone who looks like they are gonna sell it now...lol...):lol:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I was very tempted once to buy an Astra GSi in this colour. Very nice


----------



## 2PUTT (Dec 19, 2007)

here are some pics of my car finished off with Lusso Oro.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

wow love those wheels!


----------

